# Arrr weather - Anyone ever rented indoor space to detail own car?



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi All, 

Well its another wet Sunday here in South Wales. While trying to wash the car in the light rain i've got to the stage of thinking i need a man cave to :detailer:

Has / Does anyone rent space to detail a car? i.e a place where you bring all your own stuff? Just dry and locked away so you can detail. Not professional but just personal. 

Quick google and i couldn't find anything at all - Or even what the going rate would be. 

I can find a fair few garages to rent but non of these seem to come with power or water - let alone the space to be able to walk round the car......

Guess down side of living in an apartment - I might go and move in a nice big garage :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel for you. My garage is full of my project car and even if it wasn't there wouldn't be room for my Volvo. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been looking at the same thing today. I also keep finding loads of little garages with no power or water. I think the only other option is to look into an industrial unit of some sort? Think that will probably be a bit pricey for personal use though.

Emigrate?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Feeling the same pain here chaps, got nothing done thanks to the weather. I have been looking at garages. I suppose I'm lucky as I do have room for one but would want a large one so I could get all round but don't think the purse strings are up to it:wall:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

not the only one then with a case of Seasonal affective disorder (SAD)....

I've looked at little industrial units but unless its a group of people its far too expensive.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

You buy your stuff, you made the time avalible your looking forward to getting stuck in and the night before you check the weather forecast and............... you know the rest.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tell me about it, It's been raining here for about the past week on and off :lol:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Tell me about it.... I wanted to do my car this week, managed to get 4 hours in flattering the rear bumper. I planned to do a car over next couple of days, however weather forecast has changed.. Managed to do the wheels on it today then rain came.. 

I'd love to have access to a bigger garage or a lock up here in Essex but is quite expensive....!!!!!

Wish I had 10k to throw away each year....!!!!!

I honestly don't know what the answer is.. Does anybody ...!!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i like me car clean but to rent somewhere just to clean the one car sounds a hefty price to pay imho. understand how frustrating it is and it is just watching out the window wondering has it stopped or it stops get out there start and it starts again


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have any of you considered those pop up gazebo type things ? Ive got a garage but its to small to clean the car in


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

To me it seems a bit pointless renting somewhere. If its raining or has been raining your car will be dirty by the time you get home anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> Have any of you considered those pop up gazebo type things ? Ive got a garage but its to small to clean the car in


+1 less the garage


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Funny enough I was looking at some online today.. 4m x 4m good quality with side walls and door opening in 3 different sizes, along with flor frame and weights, was about £400.00


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Mentioned a few options to the wife gazebo garages marquee type structures all went down very badly guess ill just have tk clean the cars in between rain would love a man cave big enough to park the car in and walk round but sadly there's no room to have one built and moving house isn't really an option


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

yes - but worried they may blow into the car - short of making plant pots full on concret or something to secure them into - hmmmmm thinking lol 

Anyone use them?

For me its to get the swirls - out place to give it a good correction - not in sun light etc... Hence would worry if it got dirty on the way home.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

The wife wants to move home ....... My response ye ok as long as I have a descent size garage I'm happy with that


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

R14CKE said:


> The wife wants to move home ....... My response ye ok as long as I have a descent size garage I'm happy with that


Result! :thumb:


----------



## Samkia (Apr 13, 2012)

I managed to get a wash done and dried and thought I would just put a top up coat on just got the boot and bonnet on and the heavens opened what a ***** trying to get it off in the rain.


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Local to me is rentaramp.co.uk and its £70 for a 7 hour day. Not cheap but I'm tempted after the recent weather.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_30441.htm

not sure how water proof it is?


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Says water repellent. Is it big enough? And is it pointless without walls


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

dont bother!

sneeze and the thing will bend


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Have any of you considered those pop up gazebo type things ? Ive got a garage but its to small to clean the car in


i use a 3m x 6m pop up gazebo with velcro on off walls. My own portable workshop


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

anyone thought about something like this? http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/coleman-event-shelter-p115318


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

TTS-Dave said:


> anyone thought about something like this? http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/coleman-event-shelter-p115318


Without it having sides on depending on the position of the sun, you may have to have it not directly over the car meaning placement is difficult. Especially if you ideally could do with a leg being where part of the car is to get it out of the sun.

A pop up with sides would be more suitable I think?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think u need to really have so etching with sides and that can cover the whole vehicle including doors open... What's point in spending time and money when its windy and dust etc being blown on car when trying to apply your LSP.....


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I think u need to really have sides and that can cover the whole vehicle including doors open... Especially for windy days. What's point in spending time and money when its windy and dust etc being blown on car when trying to apply your LSP.....


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just me then or has the weather drastically changed do we not always have random summers where rain and winds can happen? sure peeps have managed until now? correcting the car once a year (maybe twice) there isnt enough days where this can be done outside? using ONR on each panel before correction to ensure its dust free?


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

TTS-Dave said:


> For me its to get the swirls - out place to give it a good correction - not in sun light etc...


Same here, I have had my new Golf for about 2 months now and only managed to wash it twice.
There are some light swirls from the dealers pre-delivery wash I want to machine out but when it's not raining, its bloody windy :wall:

I got so much new detailing goodies from CYC I want to try out but no luck with this weather


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just been quoted for a unit. Comprises office male and female w/c and small reception area, which is a conservatory built on the end corner. 180 sq m electric gas and water. Lease plus rates for 1 year £10,900...

Gazebo is the way forward...!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

TTS-Dave said:


> yes - but worried they may blow into the car - short of making plant pots full on concret or something to secure them into - hmmmmm thinking lol
> 
> Anyone use them?
> 
> For me its to get the swirls - out place to give it a good correction - not in sun light etc... Hence would worry if it got dirty on the way home.


secure it with something like this 
Palm Springs Gazebo Weighted Feet - 4 pack - Fill with Water or Sand: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

can either use sand, wet sand or just water and empty out after use.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

You need to look at the biggest company on your nearest trading estate. They will have space and power water might be an issue. I found somewhere about 15mins away £25.00 for the day on a ad hoc basis. It's not a pretty unit but it is dry and usually available at short notice.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

The Pan Man said:


> You need to look at the biggest company on your nearest trading estate. They will have space and power water might be an issue. I found somewhere about 15mins away £25.00 for the day on a ad hoc basis. It's not a pretty unit but it is dry and usually available at short notice.


Now that sounds like a good idea!!! :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Wobba (Apr 29, 2009)

I am looking at small/medium units near me, some have power and water meters. I don't just want to detail though, I will be carrying out project work and storing some things there too like large tools and track day tyres etc. £50-£100 /month.


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah it does...
Altho im liking the look of a pop-up gazebo with sides.
Ive used a gazebo many times to get me out of trouble when working on the car in the rain etc.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

A nice 6m x 6m durable water proof gazebo that can be erected by one person with ease sounds ideal......!!!!!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Only just seen this thread, I contacted my local friendly DW supporter - Matt at Systemclenz and for some space :thumb: have a look through the supporters list.

Also had some top advise from Matt and he's also saved me a fair bit of £££ from his experience with different products


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Ive been looking at units and garages my self recently and with out spending a fortune on an industrial/commercial unit there isnt anywhere  well that ive found. 

I used to have a garage at the old house, and was perfect, loads of room to work in, and if i was tight for space there was room out side it were i mocked up a roof cover with some tarpaulin and i was dryish while i worked away (mainly for mechanical work outside) but now ive nothing not even a drive! just a carpark, and when everyone in the street is home there is no spaces or room for a gazebo  Cars been sitting waiting on a dry day for a month or two now


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone want to offer me a space for a day? I have many skills


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm considering getting one of these.

http://www.garden-camping.com/produ...op Up Gazebo with Six Side Panels and Bag/204

I move house every couple of years due to my work and its hit and miss with garages. This would be ideal to erect, space permitting and get everything done under. Could erect do all the washing foaming stages etc then put on the sides and crack on with the polishing etc.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

vRS Carl said:


> I'm considering getting one of these.
> 
> http://www.garden-camping.com/produ...op Up Gazebo with Six Side Panels and Bag/204
> 
> I move house every couple of years due to my work and its hit and miss with garages. This would be ideal to erect, space permitting and get everything done under. Could erect do all the washing foaming stages etc then put on the sides and crack on with the polishing etc.


That looks a very reasonable price, I'd be interested in your opinion of the quality if you get one.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

I rent a lockup with my mate its ideal for rainy days and shelter from the sun. We pay £250 a month between us. It has lights, and power sockets and most important water.
It can comfortably take 2 large cars with plenty room for working on or at the minute we have a glanza and a corsa in there and still had room for a q5 that i cleaned recently.


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Did yuo find anything mate..?


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

I've not found anything yet...


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anybody find anywhere as of yet to work out of..!!!! I'm in Essex and I'm struggling.. Found a couple of places but its around £6k PA plus rates..!!! Equates to around £10k + PA. I only want something for 10 - 12 days a month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouse-F10-520D (Jul 30, 2013)

There is a member on here called Natalie who posted a link to a pop up gazebo that looked really good with 4 side's to it and a good price too , about £120 I think , but I just checked now and she's got 2941 post's and I don't really fancy sifting through that amount , maybe she will read this thread and post the link again.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I think this might be the one you were thinking of: http://www.primrose.co.uk/standard-...rc=list_img#size=4351&frame_material=&colour=


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gazebo excellent idea.. I already have a 3m x 3m, which is quite old and in need of replacement. It's a night mare on my own trying to erect it let alone attempting it with a 6m x 3m ...!!!!! 

I've seen a few empty places for let. Shame the lease holder won't daily rent them for £25 a day. Least making a couple of quid whole waiting for someone to come along..!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Found a couple of places but its around £6k PA plus rates..!!! Equates to around £10k + PA.

I was paying more than that in 1999 in a not too good area either.

Suggestion, do you have any farms close by? They usually have all sorts of un-used space, just a thought.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.aireshelta.co.uk/the-aireshelta-car-pod/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The Detail Doctor said:


> http://www.aireshelta.co.uk/the-aireshelta-car-pod/


Bet that's gonna be a pretty penny. The Dent Tent they sell is £2000+vat. Scares me when they don't publish the price on the site :lol:


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

yeah that looks expensive.
has anyone found a temporary shelter that's adequate to use?
I really could do with one


----------



## MadMick (May 5, 2013)

Machinemart have some "heavy duty instant garages" in different sizes which look pretty serious

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-cig1224-heavy-duty-instant-garage-24x1


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Costco sell a make shift garage for less than 300 notes. They are 20x10 and really very sturdy. My mustang sat under one for many years with great effect


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

both options look promising
how much is the one from Costco?
is it covered from all sides?

also if I was going to have this sitting on my drive does anyone know if its against some regulation to keep it there?
or would I have to put it up and take it down after each use

thanks in advance


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

5doorfish said:


> both options look promising
> how much is the one from Costco?
> is it covered from all sides?
> 
> ...


If it's a temporary structure than I believe you can leave it up.. it would be no different to leaving a gazebo up if it's not a permanent structure(IE cemented to the ground) 
I have a wooden garage in my garden as you don't need planning permission for it since it doesn't have a concrete base or cemented walls.


----------

